# Indiana considering removing licensure



## GoldfishJack (Apr 27, 2016)

I was going through some NCEES Licensure Exchange publications and thought this was an interesting read. 

"The Job Creation Committee recommends that the State of Indiana no longer require the licensing of engineers and eliminate the State Board of Registration for Professional Engineers"

- page 8-9 

https://cdn.ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Licensure-Exchange-October-2015.pdf

Seems like a dangerous precedent even though they have only revoked one license in 8 years and have low complaints. Sounds like a lot of people can flood the market calling themselves professional engineers because they graduated with an accredited degree.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 27, 2016)

GoldfishJack said:


> I was going through some NCEES Licensure Exchange publications and thought this was an interesting read. "The Job Creation Committee recommends that the State of Indiana no longer require the licensing of engineers and eliminate the State Board of Registration for Professional Engineers"
> 
> - page 8-9
> 
> ...


Or no degree and just say they are engineers.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jijir83 (Apr 28, 2016)

Interesting.

This is what happens in 3rd world country and used to happen in the old days. You build a house once, you're a civil engineer. Then a school house collapses with a bunch of kids and everyone wants to regulate the profession. Why go back to the old age?!

Let's see how that works out for them.


----------



## P-E (Apr 28, 2016)

I thought the place was one big corn field anyhow.  They don't need engineers, just farmers.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2016)

Isn't that what Agricultural Engineers do?


----------



## P-E (Apr 28, 2016)

They study crop circles.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2016)

I would guess that some child of a legislator on the "Job Creation Committee" couldn't pass the PE exam and cried to their daddy to make it no longer a requirement.

I think there may be better determinations of who to give a license to other than an exam, such as maybe peer reviews by employers during your EIT period. But we defin need state licensing boards.


----------



## GoldfishJack (Apr 28, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I would guess that some child of a legislator on the "Job Creation Committee" couldn't pass the PE exam and cried to their daddy to make it no longer a requirement.
> 
> I think there may be better determinations of who to give a license to other than an exam, such as maybe peer reviews by employers during your EIT period. But we defin need state licensing boards.


Kentucky, Illinois, Ohio, and Michigan better start building an Indiana bypass.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2016)

IL likes to have their hands in everything...they will never follow suit with indiana


----------



## humner (May 13, 2016)

In Massachusetts I had been doing engineering for a man who had gotten his engineering degree.  He had the same name as a PE in that state.  When I discovered what was going on, I reported it.  From what I understand, nothing happened to him.


----------



## jijir83 (May 13, 2016)

humner said:


> In Massachusetts I had been doing engineering for a man who had gotten his engineering degree.  He had the same name as a PE in that state.  When I discovered what was going on, I reported it.  From what I understand, nothing happened to him.


He must have found a loophole. Did you figure out why nothing came of the reporting? I'm trying to think... maybe he never signed anything as a PE and paid someone for their stamp when he needed one. Or maybe he got grandfathered. As far as I understand it, they just can't say that they are a Professional Engineer. Could be one of those things like CA where, even with a geotechnical degree, you can't call yourself a geotechnical engineer without a GE.


----------



## humner (May 17, 2016)

He did work for a banker and the banker's development.  I wonder if the PE who's title was used had any idea.  Mass is a funny state.


----------



## jijir83 (May 17, 2016)

humner said:


> He did work for a banker and the banker's development.  I wonder if the PE who's title was used had any idea.  Mass is a funny state.


He would have had to make a stamp with this other person's name and license number if he was stamping documents. His employer could have been in on it.

Yeah... MA is weird but they looooooooove to milk people for money, especially professionals. It's kind of weird that no one jumped on that when he was reported. It may have gone to a dark box.


----------



## humner (May 18, 2016)

I should see if I still have the MA response letter.


----------

